# Who's your pick to WIN The Bud Lite? Inshore? - Offshore?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

My inshore Pick is *SplitTine* and *Fisheye48*. 

No Presure Jason and Chase, but I do hope yall Win. 

I don't have an Offshore pic, but who is yours?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

GME or Chad and George.

Or some completely random team that just crushes three fish.

the one-day format opens it up to getting lucky.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Airborne in it?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

cant imagine they aren't. If so, they've got to be afavorite.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I am rooting for Tide in Knots in the offshore division. But watch out forALL of the Cape Horn teams!!!!


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

Inshore....chuck mckinney


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (6/26/2009)*My inshore Pick is *SplitTine* and *Fisheye48*.
> 
> No Presure Jason and Chase, but I do hope yall Win.
> 
> I don't have an Offshore pic, but who is yours?


Dang Curtis hope you dont have money riding on us. Thanks for the support hopefuuly everyone stays safe and has a good day of fishing and hopefully we will have a good fishing report for the forum at the least. Goodluck to all and stay safe.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with GME or theguys that I gave my redfish spot to last night


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to my banker today, and she said her husband was in it with a guy that just bought a boat...Knows nothing about boats and them 2 are in it..Larry her husband knows boats and water but the other guy does'nt.. So my bet is on them guys..


----------

